# Your top tips to take the womens physique classes at the British!!!



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

All the talk has been surrounding all the mens classes, but the women are just as determined to put one over on their counter-parts at this years british finals. If you ask me, some of the women would give us a run for our money.

Who are your top tips to take the womens physique classes and the overall. Word has it that Michelle Jones the overall winner of 2006 will be staking a claim at this years british finals, hoping to overhaul her successor of 2007 Venetia Gloux.

And what about the gifted Xyleese Richards, beautiful shape and lines, does she have what it takes to topple the top guns in her class this year, ive been told she has made great improvements and is hungry for it this year.

Tracey Kiley, one of the most muscular females BBs ive seen in a long time, she possess true monster mass, but can she make the improvements nesessary to bulldoze her way to the top. Some had Tracey beating Venetia last year?

Aga Ryk won the heavy weight womens class last year in great fashion, can she do the same this year and go one better and win the overall.

Jaqueline Reilly, she has been very consistent in recent years, but is she going to compete this year and also go one better.

Is it also fair that our women dont get their pro card having won the british overall title.

In your opinion, who out of our current crop of female BBs has what it takes to do damage on the worlds stage.

So come one guys, who do you think will take the womens classes this year.

Please forgive me if I have missed out anyone who could do some serious damage. :rockon:


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

hi Shaun buddy, i agree the womens classes are really competitive and dont get the recognition that they should. il put my neck on the line and say Michelle Jones but its all about who puts the package together on the day, thatl lift the title.


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Hey stevie, hows it going bro? Michelle did look great in 2006, but I think Venetia might have just pipped her for the overall last year had she competed.


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

I like venetia physique,she still looks like a lady and very good build aswell.

I was backstage after my class in 2006 and must say that Michelle Jones has a very serious build on her.calfs are huge!!!Will be close between the two i think.


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

things are going great mate, hopefully everything is on schedule with yourself too. Im looking forward to the British this year, preparations have just begun. It looks like being another cracking show.


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Im really looking forward to the battle between Michelle and venetia, I enjoyed venetia's performance last year. I just felt that she could have shone abit more by smiling and looking as if she was enjoying herself, but other than that, she is great.


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Is it also fair that they dont get their pro card having won the overall?


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

In my opinion, definately not fair! The overall winner should get her pro-card. The overall title should have the same standing as the men's classes.


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Some have said, its because the standard of our women aint good enough?

What do you guys think?

I think this is totally unfair. Our women should be given the option to take their pro card or leave it till they feel ready.


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

I think my ex Michelle will probably take it due to her overall package. Harold Marrillier is doing her prep so her conditioning will be spot on, probably better than 2006. She is also carrying a lot of mass due, at least in part I like to think, to all the HIT training we have done over the last 18 months. I think the thickness and detail in her back will be something special. When we used to train back together she was doing bent over rows with 3 plates aside for reps.


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

sceptic13 said:


> I think my ex Michelle will probably take it due to her overall package. Harold Marrillier is doing her prep so her conditioning will be spot on, probably better than 2006. She is also carrying a lot of mass due, at least in part I like to think, to all the HIT training we have done over the last 18 months. I think the thickness and detail in her back will be something special. When we used to train back together she was doing bent over rows with 3 plates aside for reps.


Wow, incredible sceptic, 3 plates aside bent over rows, GREAT!!! Would she have like to have taken her pro card in 2006 what are her views on the current situation with the women not getting their pro cards.

So all the speculation is true, Michelle is competing this year :thumb:

What will she do, do you think if she goes on to win it again/where will she go from there?

I cant wait to see this battle, Michelle, Venetia, Tracy, Xyleese. :rockon:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

My Girl Venetia to take it again!


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Some people say that our girls lack the muscularity/thickness to be able to compete at the top level, is shape and semetry the way forward for our women. I must admit, when I saw Tracy kiley come out in her line up last year, I thought "yep she's won it" she combined mass, with great conditioning and I thought that might be what the judges are looking for.

Do you think the judges will go for the same again this year, semetry,shape, and great lines?

I would love to see our women at the top of the tree, whats the way forward for them in terms of wether they should go for more size or shape and semetry?


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

sbigpecs I cant speak for her now since we went our separate ways a few weeks ago but I can tell you she was understandably upset in 2006 at not being given her pro card. She felt it was grossly unfair and discriminatory. However, her views on being a pro did change as she learnt more about what it actually meant in terms of cost/benefit/risk to femininity etc.

In terms of 'where to go' if she wins it again you would have to ask her. In my opinion it's bit of a tough one. If she wants a pro card she would have to place well at the Europeans which is difficult coz its drug tested. Crazy in my opinion, since it would get you a pro card to compete in the IFBB which is not tested. So I actually think it's a bit of a dead end for her progress wise. Personally, I dont think that's a bad thing given what it will do to her femininity.

So Venetia is definately competeing is she? Who's doing her prep?


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

Certainly it looks like the judges in 2006 and 07 rewarded shape and overall package over and above mass. Remember they both won the overall as Lightweights! There's every reason to believe they will do the same again this year.

However, on a world level (and we know that means USA level), freaky mass will continue to be rewarded over and above. Just look at Iris Kyle. Awsome mass and conditioning. Looks like a bloke tho! So thats the choice I believe our women are faced with.


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

I agree sceptic, it doesnt make sense the Europeans being drug tested and the IFBB not, they are just changing the goal posts and its really not fair.

Its ashame that you also think its "abit dead end for her progress wise" because she is obviously a natural talent and should be given a chance to succeed on an even playing field.

Not to sure who's preping Venetia, did Paul prep her last year does anybody know? Maybe he is this year year.

And deffintely more support should be given to the women in terms of funding and exposure.

Dont worry sceptic, its only been a few weeks mate, love doesnt dwindle that easily. Im sure you to will hit it off again and start rowing 3 plates together


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Iris Kyle is a FREAK!!! Shouldnt our judges go with the criteria and award the mass monsters if thats what they are looking at on a world level?

One of our best female pro's at the moment, Wendy Mcready isnt getting a look in at the moment I dont think. Is she being supported in anyway, does she have a sponcorship, does anyone know?

Our female counter-parts arent getting the support they deserve to go all the way.


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

I've trained with Michelle several times over the past 2 months, and i've seen massive improvements from the last showing. Size is up hugely and looking alot more balanced. Her condition this far out is very impressive.

Comparing Michelle and Venetia, i would say that Michelle would take it due to the improved balance, extra muscle size and better conditioning.


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes sbipecs Paul Scarborough did Venetia's prep last year. So she is definitely competing then?

You have a point about judging criteria. If the UKBFF wants to be seen as a 'springboard' for future pro's they should reward mass as much as shape etc. However, it may be that they want to play their part in influencing female bodybuilding away from the overly masculine looking competitors taking massive amounts of androgens. Who knows.

'Dont worry sceptic, its only been a few weeks mate, love doesnt dwindle that easily. Im sure you to will hit it off again and start rowing 3 plates together' - That would be nice. We were great in the gym together for sure.


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

staffy said:


> I've trained with Michelle several times over the past 2 months, and i've seen massive improvements from the last showing. Size is up hugely and looking alot more balanced. Her condition this far out is very impressive.
> 
> Comparing Michelle and Venetia, i would say that Michelle would take it due to the improved balance, extra muscle size and better conditioning.


Hey Wade, how you bro? so she has deffinetly made vast improvements from 2006. This is going to be interesting. Has she menetioned at all what she might like to do if she wins the overall again?


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

I have heard that she is competing, if she is I reckon paul will be the man to prep again. Mr Scarborough - please shed some light and put us out of our suspence.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am prepping Venetia this year and believe me last year is nothing compared to what we will bring to the stage this year...

Michelle is an excellent bodybuilder i have spoken to her a few times at Harold's Gym and knowing my coach is prepping her i know she will be bang on.

but Venetia and Michelle are not in the same class so they will only meet in the overall and i have to go with my girl as i feel her balance and overall presentation is slightly better.....yes she will smile this year 

Shaun hope you are good mate.....

Wade i am at castles next Wed/Thurs if you want to train mate..

If Tracey decides to compete i will be prepping her and i agree she is a force to be reckoned with but has a few injuries at the moment.....


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice one Paul, thanks for your input. Im good, hungry as ever but i'll survive  only 12 or 13 weeks left. I dont even know how long left, Im loosing my mind already.

You and Harold are on a roll, congrats top both of you for producing the goods time and time again.

Im doing my own prep this year, but I might call you up to nick a few ideas off you 

Whats your thoughs Paul on the girls not getting their pro cards, and the reasons for this?

Hey, dont leave me out of yours and Wades training session.


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Hey Shaun, im well thanx mate, still dieting. Hope your preps going well? In regards to Michelle, we will be seeing her with no less than a stone and a half extra lean beef in the right places and better conditioning. We spoken about her future plans and she wants to concentrate on winning the Brits this year and will decide after where to go from there.

Hey Paul, i should be down thursday and maybe wed mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Shaun i am definitely not in Harold's League when it comes to prepping athletes but thanks anyway mate, Venetia will bring a more conditioned yet still feminine look to the stage this year, we have started her diet 16 weeks out so we can be ready 10 days out and bring her in.

Michelle and Venetia are good friends i know V is looking forward to the show no matter the outcome.

Give me a call anytime Shaun mate always happy to help others as you know....

Wade i will be definitely at the gym on Thursday at the normal time but may be a little late Wednesday just let me know what you are training Thursday and i will fit it into my schedule may give James a shout......you can forget it Shaun my chest is still hurting after our last session


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

wat class would nabba competitors kath mullen/andi black fall into?? how do they compare with the ukbff girls?


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

yes but how do they compare with the ukbff girls in the same class>???


----------



## buffguymart (Apr 12, 2008)

Its called bodyfitness is UKBFF Tommy....NABBA girls tend to be a lot harder and cut, but Bodyfitness is an open class really.


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Xyleese is looking great, thanks for posting that buffguymart  Looks like Xyleese means business and aint going to let Michelle or Venetia walk away with the title.


----------



## buffguymart (Apr 12, 2008)

I think we are discounting Treacy here, personally think she has what it takes....Like you said earlier Shaun, if there looking for quality Mass with Shape too.....you cant look much further than Treacy really.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no one will walk it to be honest just as no one will walk it in the mens classes Venetia and Tracey if she competes will bring the best they have to the stage as i am sure Z and Michelle will....

Shaun do i think it is fair not to offer a pro-card to the overall womens champ hell no this is sexist at best, for the last 2yrs we have had overall champs that could of gone on and put their cards to good use in my opinion


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Paul will be doing legs on thurs if you up for it? see you there...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wade i am up for legs mate but i cannot do squats or go heavy due to my back injury so if you want to do my leg session thats cool but if you go heavy or do squats i will have to give it a miss mate...


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

What time you two boys hitting the iron? Will be down myself on thursday to see Wade and Phil.

As for the thread, both M and V have cracking physiques and both could win the overall as both have fantastic shapes and are both very feminine, which personally I think is important.

Unfortunately rightly or wrongly womens bodybuilding is dying; do I think its fair that the overall winner doesn't get a pro card...NO!

Should be the same for men and women.

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

James what time are you heading down to the gym? and what are you training? as i don't think i could train legs with wade due to my back.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Mate, I'll be up in the morning about 11ish and will be doing some chest mate.

J


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Hey Paul

You just know u cant keep up with me ;-)

No prob mate .. prob train midday then got work thurs nite... need my nap after legs 

See you in the morning James


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea thats what i am worried about 

i will have to give it a miss then guys as meeting have come thick and fast today for tomorrow so wont be training until the evening, as you can see from the time of this post i am still up working 

have a good one guys


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

"Dont worry sceptic, its only been a few weeks mate, love doesnt dwindle that easily."Shaun you were right mate. Just letting you know me and Michelle are back together and more solid than ever. This is despite people interfering in our business and doing their best to keep us apart. So we are back in the gym lifting some heavy ass weights getting Mich ready for the Brits, and looking forward to the big day. I feel like the luckiest man in the world and we are happier than ever!Terry


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice one Terry, give Mich my best will ya mate....


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

sceptic13 said:


> "Dont worry sceptic, its only been a few weeks mate, love doesnt dwindle that easily."Shaun you were right mate. Just letting you know me and Michelle are back together and more solid than ever. This is despite people interfering in our business and doing their best to keep us apart. So we are back in the gym lifting some heavy ass weights getting Mich ready for the Brits, and looking forward to the big day. I feel like the luckiest man in the world and we are happier than ever!Terry


Hey big man, thats great news. I really hope you two make it work. Looking forward to seeing you guys all loved up at the brits mate.

See you there.


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

Mich wanted to stay quiet and let her physique do the talking on October 19th but I twisted her arm into letting me post a few shots I took the other day 8 weeks out.


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

Legs.


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sh*t. They came out kinda big. She'll probly kill me now! Lol.

Terry


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

Still 7 and a half weeks to go till the finished product. Thats right girls. Be afraid, be very afraid. Lol.

Terry


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Terry i have downsized them for you i am sure Michelle would prefer this size 

she looks very good mate as i would expect it surely will be a good battle in the O55kg class......Venetia will be waiting in the overall


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

sh1t i need to up my diet she is far leaner than me!


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Paul. I dont wanna upset Big Mich.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you will upset her calling her Big Mich


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

fcuking awesome!!legs r **** hot!!!She is going to take some serious stopping.......


----------



## pitbull001 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi i think she looks in great shapeand i look forward to gettiing my ticket .its shame other people dont do this it gives us great build up to show come on be brave ladies.


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

Just seen Nikki Brennan in the gym, lookin ripped an massive!!look out girls


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

is she the one who took the O55kg at the North West Tommy?


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah thats her mate, legs are lackin compared to top girls but upper body is unreal, real freaky!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea she has a lot of muscle i think she will be in the mix but with Zee and Mich in their aswell i think these two girls are more complete and on the day i believe they both will beat her....but if she brought up those legs then yes she would be a contender....

i might be prepping a O55kg girl next year who will take some beating


----------



## buffguymart (Apr 12, 2008)

Paul would that be Kate Austin who is competing for the first time in Port Talbot in 2 weeks??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate but Kate has a lot of potential but i have been told by a little birdie that she has been partying to much whilst dieting


----------



## buffguymart (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha Good girl!!!!


----------



## Hans (Sep 16, 2008)

sceptic13 said:


> Mich wanted to stay quiet and let her physique do the talking on October 19th but I twisted her arm into letting me post a few shots I took the other day 8 weeks out.


Hey Terry, how are you doing? Wow, Michelle's looking awesome - especially her back. Great job! How much did she weigh in those pics? Looking forward to seeing how she look onstage - sounds like it's going to be a great show.

Hans


----------



## Hans (Sep 16, 2008)

Here are a couple of shots I took of Michelle at the London & South East in May. She was just about to start her diet and was at around 170 pounds.

Hans


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

things will be interesting me thinks lol xyleese is fired up like her life depends on it!!!! i swear she gets tighter everyday i searched for a weak point this evening but gave up after an hour lol i like stirring it up what do you say paul??? :thumb:


----------



## Hans (Sep 16, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> If Tracey decides to compete i will be prepping her and i agree she is a force to be reckoned with but has a few injuries at the moment.....


Any word on whether Tracey is going to do the British?

Hans


----------



## Connanwings (Sep 17, 2008)

Hans said:


> Any word on whether Tracey is going to do the British?
> 
> Hans


How is your preparation of Tracey going Paul? :whistling: Looks like it will be a great class, no doubt about that one. :bounce:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tracey is not competing this year, i will only have Venetia and Stuart in the final this year i am sure both will be there battling it out....

As for who will win we all have our fav's but no one can tell until they all line up, Darren looked great at the Port Talbot and as i have said before will be hard to beat as he is the current champ but my money has to be on Stuart 

The LH class again will be tough but i think if Sean Taverner turns up in condition then it is his class...

I am not upto scratch with the Middleweights but if James does do that class he will be hard to beat....

The women's O55kg class in my opinion will be between Zee and Mich both have great lines with muscle but still remaining feminine and that is the route that the sport is going....

The U55kg class will be Venetia's as long as we turn up conditioned....

these are only my opinions it is not my intention to offend any competitor...


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

good call there paul i would echo those perdictions to daz or stuart for heavies,sean t for light heavies but will be closly chased by a few others i feel if they get there prep correct!

middle weight will in my mind with out a doubt be james l he is looking superb with his improved waist line,the overall mmmmm i must go with daz ball as i think he is the only uk competitor(male that is!better say that before my wife xyleese kills me!!!!)that would stand quite comfortably next to the usa pros!

sean t yes superb genetics i feel and will most certainly take the light heavies but as i always say a good short bodybuilder will always get beat by a good taller bodybuilder with equal or better genetics and this is why i would say daz ball.No disrespect to stuart core intended there paul its just i have not seen him and i am only going on what i have seen recently.

The womens xyleese all the way lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i wonder why i would say that now,no seriously i feel it will be between her and michelle for the heavies and it will be close and it will come down to who looks the best total package and performance on the day!but what you saw at porttalbot is only 80% of how zee will look at the british with karen advising her and me nagging her(2 perfectionists in her corner)she will look 100% for the british and will take something special to beat her.think i said enough to please her so she will cook my meals for tommorrow lol.

it will be an interesting 2008 british this yr so evryone train hard and bring it on!!!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

martzee said:


> No disrespect to stuart core intended there paul its just i have not seen him and i am only going on what i have seen recently.


That is a fair call Martin Stuart has not yet reached his peak but i am sure many will like what they see this year


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

cannot wait until this show,

my first time at it, sounds like its going to be amazing!!!


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

Mich weighed 151lbs in those pictures 4 weeks ago. She's 146 now and VERY dry, hard and vascular. At her dryest first thing in morning she has striations in her quads. Glutes tightening up nicely. H says he could dry her out now and throw her on stage but with H doing his usual magic for another 4 weeks I expect to see an EXTREMELY well conditioned athlete on stage. She is still an animal in the gym. Strength holding well even on low carb days. Eric Guy taking some pics of Mich down Forest Gym today at 5pm. Zee having some taken at 3 so we might see the enemy! Lol. Might take a few shots myself this weekend and put em up if big Mich ok with that. Will check with the Boss.

Terry


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry. The Boss says no more now till the big day.

Terry


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)




----------

